# Green communities....



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

CFL is already an outdated technology.

$80 fans?? Are you working in the ghetto? 

There are a bunch of LED motion floods at the Depot. 

What town is this in. The stretch building code can really bite you in the ass if it's adopted by the town.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

leland said:


> who knew? Not me!
> Priced the whole house got and cashed the deposit and then.......
> 'Oh ya, by the way'.
> 
> ...


Isn't it just wonderful that they can just pass laws that drive up all the costs just to fulfill their agenda....:laughing:


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

HARRY304E said:


> Isn't it just wonderful that they can just pass laws that drive up all the costs just to fulfill their agenda....:laughing:


Drive up costs? Yeah, a $22 dimmer and $150 fan are real killers.  Seriously, do you ever think before you post?


----------

